# Turtle Wax Ice Synthetic Rapid Drying Shampoo Review



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was very impressed lately by the Ice Paste Wax and Detailer so I've decided to try more of the Ice range so I bought the shampoo and glass cleaner (glass cleaner might get a write up at some point but is very good from what I can tell!).

So anyway, just thought I'd do a quick write up of the Ice shampoo which has managed to impress me. It's meant to enhance the looks and protection offered by Ice wax and presumably, this applies to other LSP's. I'm always sceptical about marketing claims like this but having now used the shampoo, there are definitely some serious gloss enhancers in there, together with a sheeting additive which will be mentioned later in the review.

So here it is:










The directions state that you should add 2 caps to 5 litres of water. I used a 12 litre bucket but filled to 10 litres (i.e. 4 caps) and just to see how much that worked out as I used a small measuring jug which appears to indicate 60ml (bang on 2 ounces on the other side of the jug):










First impressions of the shampoo are good, it's got a slightly thicker consistency than other brand name shampoos I've used. Not quite as thick as the likes of Banana Gloss or Sour Power. The smell is really nice, not sure what it is exactly but a kind of sweet smell, possibly bubble gum?

One thing to point out is that this shampoo is a mentalist of a foamer. Given that the bucket I used has a 12 litre capacity but was only filled to 10 litres, I was left with this after filling:










I think I'll add the shampoo after filling the bucket with water in the future as some of the foam actually over flowed on the way to the drive, not that that's a big deal but for the sake of less mess!

As for this shampoo's capability to actually do its job, I thought it was a pleasure to use. It's surprisingly well lubricating, just gliding over the paintwork. Don't get me wrong, it's not the most lubricated, but even by boutique brand standards, it was very good. Cleaning capabilities are excellent, really up there with anything else on the market IMO and the finish it left was excellent, really reflective and glossy.

What was really good about the shampoo was the sheeting additive Turtle Wax have added to the formula. Whilst the LSP's on the car are still very strong, there was a marked improvement on the water sheeting which will evidently help drying. Allegedly, the shampoo prevents water spots forming on the paintwork, but I wasn't going to test this and might have been waiting a while in these temperatures anyway!

Here's a couple of pictures taken after a rinse with an open ended hose. I'm not the best at getting the water to sheet off like this, but as stated previously this is an improvement over previous weeks when washed with AB Banana Gloss:


















To conclude, this shampoo has genuinely impressed me. The last Turtle Wax shampoo I tried was the Natural's range one, which after one use has gone unused since, rubbish IMO. The Ice shampoo, however, is now my favourite shampoo, just beating Banana Gloss overall given the easy cleaning ability and the sheeting additive.

If I were to rate the product out of 10, I'd give it a 9. The dilution ratio could be better given the RRP (although if you know where to look you can get it for peanuts! ) and to perfect the shampoo, it could do with more lubricity. As previously stated, the lubricity is good but just not the best and if I were to rate it as a perfect 10 out of 10, then it would have to be the best, if that makes sense...

I've now ordered 6 more bottles of this stuff (on offer on ebay) after using it. I will be using this until they either stop selling it or something better is invented. It's really a genuinely good shampoo, up there with the best I've used and as I said above, if you know where to look you can get this stuff for peanuts! :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the review, I have used this stuff via a foam bottle and it is good I agree, one of the few products I have used start to finish.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I have the older formula of this without the rapid drying additive. 

It's easily one of the best shampoos I have used and I made sure I stocked up on it, on Halfords 3 for 2 offers. The old version I have is a thicker consistency than the new one and is very well lubricated and sudsy much like you describe of this version.

Turtle Wax Platinum shampoo is also up there as a top notch shampoo as well, but I think they've stopped making it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've used it in the past and was impressed. 

No better or worse than the current dodo juice.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't realise there was an older version without the sheeting additive. Assuming it's the same otherwise, I'd still say it was a great shampoo without. 

I've tried quite a few of the Ice range now and it's an impressive range, massively under rated.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I didn't realise there was an older version without the sheeting additive. Assuming it's the same otherwise, I'd still say it was a great shampoo without.
> 
> I've tried quite a few of the Ice range now and it's an impressive range, massively under rated.


What do you think of the glass cleaner and how much is it?

I agree from what I've used out of the ICE range (shampoo & detailer) both are very good. The bleeding wheel cleaner seems to get good reviews too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I got the glass cleaner for £5.99 off ebay. 

It seemed to get bad reviews because of smearing but it does say to use it sparingly or it will smear. I think it's quite easy to use, I just used very little product and it worked very well. It also leaves a layer of sealant behind so I suppose it's a bit like a QD for glass. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks intresting.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Great review:thumb:

Is the glass cleaner your refering to the one with rain repellent? I use it and it works very well for the £1.69 I paid for it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Looks intresting.


As DW's established "shampoo guy", I think you need to try it Ross 



DMS said:


> Great review:thumb:
> 
> Is the glass cleaner your refering to the one with rain repellent? I use it and it works very well for the £1.69 I paid for it.


Yep, that's the one.

I know you can get TW products cheap but £1.69!!


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Ive gone off topic I do appologise but I bought the window cleaner from a Home Bargains store for the price mentioned. At that price if itwas pants id not spent out too much but it turned out to be very good in my opinion

I think a lot of Turtle Wax products are very underestimated


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

DMS said:


> Ive gone off topic I do appologise but I bought the window cleaner from a Home Bargains store for the price mentioned. At that price if itwas pants id not spent out too much but it turned out to be very good in my opinion
> 
> I think a lot of Turtle Wax products are very underestimated


You do hear of a few products available at Home Bargains, I think Avanti's their best customer in terms of car care products by the sound of it :lol:

My impression of Turtle Wax has completely changed over the last week with only 4 products used, each one being one of the best in their field that I've used (with only the durability test of the Ice Paste Wax outstanding).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I might give it a go soon.


----------



## waz87 (May 8, 2011)

might give it a go my self always looked at it but never thought it would be any good


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Have to say, I went and bought this off the back of this review and I found it very good, lubricity was excellent, cleaning power was very good, however....I didn't find the sheeting any different to my normal AF Lather and LSP.....

I don't mean this in a bad way but it just was no different really, obvioulsy this is down to the sheeting properties of the LSP rather than the lack of sheeting from the shampoo, and I will definitely use it up before I apply the EXO I have just purchased, but realistically the benefit of the advanced drying I just found lost on a decent sealant.

No disrespect meant to the OP by any means but I wonder is this better placed as a shampoo for wash and wax or spray wax type users?

Thoughts?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

TooFunny said:


> Have to say, I went and bought this off the back of this review and I found it very good, lubricity was excellent, cleaning power was very good, however....I didn't find the sheeting any different to my normal AF Lather and LSP.....
> 
> I don't mean this in a bad way but it just was no different really, obvioulsy this is down to the sheeting properties of the LSP rather than the lack of sheeting from the shampoo, and I will definitely use it up before I apply the EXO I have just purchased, but realistically the benefit of the advanced drying I just found lost on a decent sealant.
> 
> ...


If your LSP is a very strong sheeter then I'd expect any benefits to be lost. However, with two month old HD wax, I saw more sheeting from the use of the shampoo. Also, tighter beads all week so this stuff must hang about on the panels.

Whether, as you suggest, that this is more for spray wax or wash n wax users will be down to the individual's preference really. I like to think that no matter what LSP I've got on the car, that it's getting a little help by way of a top up from this stuff, and also any QD used as a drying aid.

Also, it might sound a bit daft but I understand that there are two different versions of the shampoo, one of which without the additive. This couldn't be the case with yours could it?


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Just been and checked. Same bottle as yours. Like I said no reflection on your post and sealants are renowned for sheeting better than waxes so it's probably just that. I'm still gonna use it tomorrow and use it up before I apply exo in a couple of weeks.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I did think it would be the same but thought it was worth checking just in case :thumb:

As you say, waxes don't sheet quite like sealants so that must be it. I'll see how I get on when I've got a sealant on although it'll probably be early next year now.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool fella, please don't think I was being funny, it was a good review, I went to Hanford the next day ringet it, I'm funny with shampoos, I never feel theyre any good, I usually use AF lather but this is on par with that for lubricity and cleaning power! A good find! I used to use their ice retailer and think that's amazing, you have to use a little per panel but the added gloss is something else on white! Like a mirror!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

TooFunny said:


> Cool fella, please don't think I was being funny, it was a good review, I went to Hanford the next day ringet it, I'm funny with shampoos, I never feel theyre any good, I usually use AF lather but this is on par with that for lubricity and cleaning power! A good find! I used to use their ice retailer and think that's amazing, you have to use a little per panel but the added gloss is something else on white! Like a mirror!


I didn't think you were being funny mate, I appreciate the feedback.

The detailer is amazing I agree, as is the glass cleaner/water repellent and I like the paste wax too.

Also got their interior cleaner on its way :lol:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice one. Have to start calling you the Turtle! :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I've shelled out enough on their products... :tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great review mate :thumb:

Could be very tempted to give this a try! 

PM on its way for the cheapest place to buy


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

You may want to have a try of the ICE waffle weave drying towel. It is really one of the best towels I own.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had seen those but since my last waffle weave towel I've never been a massive fan. They absorb water really well but I just get paranoid about swirls given that they don't feel particularly soft.

I've just bought a new drying towel, but I might consider it if I can find them at the right price.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I had seen those but since my last waffle weave towel I've never been a massive fan. They absorb water really well but I just get paranoid about swirls given that they don't feel particularly soft.
> 
> I've just bought a new drying towel, but I might consider it if I can find them at the right price.


I feel the same as you about waffle weave towels, I use them for patting only. However the ICE towel is a very soft waffle towel and works really well even safe enough for the odd wipe.

I do prefer using a miracle dryer or wooly mammoth for the final few spots to reduce the swirl risk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

Good review of the product and I have just spotted this offer which must make it the bargain of the century seeing as you can get 3 for 2 as well! Got a dozen bottles ordered!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...adeDoubler-_-1098100-_-banner&catalogId=10151


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the review, I have bought some and will hopefully test it out today. :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

just been down to halfords & brought my £2 worths...


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Got 6 bottles for all of £4.


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

All out of stock for my local stores. Nearest stock is 20 miles away....

Ahh well will wait until they have offers on again


----------



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

Well done guys, my local halfords called me back to say they had sold out so widened my search and am now off to Stafford to pick up my 12 bottles for £8.
So for 67p a bottle what can I say!


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Cleared out 9 bottles at my local.... and that's before I even read this review !! Will be out first thing in the morning to clear out the remaining local stores. At that price it doesn't even matter if its any good... the fact it seems to be brilliant is just amazing .


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just found one at my local store, mixed up with he other ice products and no shelf label, but when took it to the checkout only £1. Looks like its sold out on line for delivery. Has someone got it wrong and only meant to knock a £1 off it?


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

RICH2508 said:


> Just found one at my local store, mixed up with he other ice products and no shelf label, but when took it to the checkout only £1. Looks like its sold out on line for delivery. Has someone got it wrong and only meant to knock a £1 off it?


^ No

It's 87% off...so down to £1 from £8.

I've had my 12 bottles for £8 instead of £96 .

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241321_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i nearly bought this today but got meguiars gold class instead as didnt look at price


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought it was very good. After washing I applyed TW wax. Here is the finished result;





Very pleased with both of the TW products, will certainly be buying them again!


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

I got some yesterday. Are there 2 different types of this product or just packaging different? out of the bottles I managed to get some said rapid drying and others didn't mention rapid drying.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

ALTEA said:


> I got some yesterday. Are there 2 different types of this product or just packaging different? out of the bottles I managed to get some said rapid drying and others didn't mention rapid drying.


look at the first post, theres a picture of the bottle, thats the one on offer and probably the ones you bought.


----------



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

ALTEA said:


> I got some yesterday. Are there 2 different types of this product or just packaging different? out of the bottles I managed to get some said rapid drying and others didn't mention rapid drying.


Similar story here, I picked 12 bottles up yesterday which they had packed into a box so I didn't check until I got home, of the 12, 2 of them are just labelled as "ice car wash" and not "quick drying." Of the remaining 9 "quick drying" bottles 3 of them have a slight yellow tint (could be the bottles themselves) whilst the remainder are clear. Anyone else have any yellowish ones?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I know there's two versions - One with the "rapid drying" additive and one without. No idea about the yellow tint though!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Stokepotter said:


> Similar story here, I picked 12 bottles up yesterday which they had packed into a box so I didn't check until I got home, of the 12, 2 of them are just labelled as "ice car wash" and not "quick drying." Of the remaining 9 "quick drying" bottles 3 of them have a slight yellow tint (could be the bottles themselves) whilst the remainder are clear. Anyone else have any yellowish ones?


Just had a closer look at my 3,only 2 of them say Quick Drying,one of which has a yellow tint. The 3rd one is labelled Ice Car Wash,it does'nt mention quick drying but says its synthetic, also it's a thicker consistency to the other 2. 

Mike


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked up the last four today from my local store. Three were 750ml, one was 500 ml and one had a normal cap. I didn't read the labels as I thought its £3.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

just bought 6 bottles for £4. Looking forward to using it after this review. Thanks


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Stokepotter said:


> Of the remaining 9 "quick drying" bottles 3 of them have a slight yellow tint (could be the bottles themselves) whilst the remainder are clear. Anyone else have any yellowish ones?


Yep, below are two from different stores bought today, it is down to age. I had some Ice Wax that has turned yellow over the years. Cannot say if it is a negative as far as cleaning power goes. Time will tell but at 67p each for 3 yellows I will live with it.

Just to add, the yellowing did not affect the wax at all but I only used it to dress up an oxidised red car which it did very well.

Update. Tried the yellow tinged bottle this morning. Seemed to work perfectly OK so will not be returning any. Just hosed it off and there was not a lot of water left to remove. Possibly better than Demon Shine although one use is a little early to say.


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

^ useful pic showing the comparison very well.


----------



## rickyjohn (Aug 28, 2013)

Really dumb question, but when it says capful on the instructions, does it mean the small inner cap or the large outer one?!


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

No probs mate...I have asked the question before !! Its the inner smaller one .


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure if it's worth mentioning, but the outer cap contains 6 of the inner caps - Easy if you use 15 litre buckets


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

rickyjohn said:


> Really dumb question, but when it says capful on the instructions, does it mean the small inner cap or the large outer one?!


yes the small inner cap m8.


----------

